# Estranha onda



## iceworld (24 Mar 2008 às 22:53)

http://video.nationalgeographic.com...isasters/landslides-and-more/annual-wave.html


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2008 às 10:36)

Ah que giro! uh! Ah! OLHA, OLHA ... han... se calhar tá muito perto, se calhar hum... estranho...
...

mas, maS, MAAS, MAAAAAAAAAAASSSS???? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 



Espero que ninguém se tenha aleijado seriamente , mas não consegui conter o riso!

Não consegui perceber a origem da onda  Alguém tem alguma luz...??


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 10:50)

vitamos disse:


> Não consegui perceber a origem da onda  Alguém tem alguma luz...??




É o mesmo fenónomo que provoca a "Pororoca" do Amazonas:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pororoca
http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-PT&q=Pororoca&btnG=Pesquisa+do+Google&meta=
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tidal_bore

Esta da China é a maior do mundo.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2008 às 11:05)

Vince disse:


> É o mesmo fenónomo que provoca a "Pororoca" do Amazonas:
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pororoca
> http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-PT&q=Pororoca&btnG=Pesquisa+do+Google&meta=
> ...



Sempre a aprender! Obrigado


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2008 às 13:47)

O nosso planeta é maravilhoso, é pena ter apanhado alguns desprevenidos.


----------

